

RIM buys QNX (link to actual announcement, not what Techcruch made up) - nailer
http://press.rim.com/release.jsp?id=3766

======
nailer
TechCrunch get it wrong again. After spectacularly misquoting Kevin Rose with
'one of us has to go' a week ago, can we please stop submitting whatever
Arrington has made up today to HN?

Because Blackberry owning QNX for the sheer purposes or getting into
automotive is insane.

~~~
gaius
The thing is, none of them at TechCrunch are even slightly technical
themselves. They don't actually know what any of these companies do, names
mean or products are. You could tell them RIM had bought Clarky Cat from the
Boz-boz to compete with Apple's "Yellow Bentine" project and they'd print it.

~~~
pavs
Thank you, thank you, thank you.

I have been saying this for a long time, a tech publisher that has very
rudimentary understanding of technology is sad at best. But people who
actually understands technology, going gaga over everything TC publishing is
very troubling to me.

The only thing TC has going that has anything to do with technology is that
they also invest on tech startups. As for actual publication, its tabloid
material at best.

------
ryanb
I remember running a QNX OS demo in the late 90's or early 00's that ran live
off a floppy disk.. (with full GUI and everything) this was a big deal at the
time. I was amazed.

~~~
julio_the_squid
I tried that, too - QNX RTOS 4 or something like that. As an OS with a shell
and a full GUI, it was quite impressive for the tiny binary!

------
Avshalom
OSNews floated the idea based on

"adding valuable intellectual property to RIM's portfolio"

That this is also about arming themselves with some nice patents that the 30
year old QNX is sure to have now that Nokia and Apple are coming to blows.

